# Telnet über ein socket ansprechen



## ruffio1978 (13. Sep 2011)

Hi ich bin neu hier

und befinde mich derzeit im "Praktikum" Notlage,
wir haben in der Schule grade mal das Grund gerüst mitbekommen
und mit dem Java Editor "rumgespielt".
"nun sitzte ich hier ich armer thor, genauso schlau wie zu vor" 
und soll eine Java GUI erstellen ;(  die ein messgerät steuert bzw. per Telnet einen Befehl übergeben soll und anschliessen die antwort anzeigt...

Die GUI habe ich soweit fertig mit hilfe von Netbeans  und die verknüpfung stehen auch alle Knöpfe drücken ist schon mal drin :lol: jetzt brauche ich eure hilfe die bücher halfen mir nicht weiter.....:rtfm: 

ich komme mir jetzt echt nen bissel dumm vor ...aber hier auf meiner Praktikums stelle kennt sich keiner mit Java aus.....:toll: also via Button soll ein Commando über geben werden die antwort besteht erstmal aus Zahlen +165498 E02 und soll in einem anderem jText ausgegeben werden wenn ich via cmd_____Telnet einen Befehl gebe bekomme ich diese Zahlen +165498 E02 <-- sehen nur ungefähr so aus......

habt Ihr vielleicht  einen Beispiel Code 

Ich Danke euch vielmals im vorraus.


----------



## TheDarkRose (13. Sep 2011)

Was zahlste?


----------



## ruffio1978 (13. Sep 2011)

Super lustig------ich lach drüber wenn ich nicht mehr genervt bin......... :lol: Nein im ernst ich bin Praktikantin und habe keine Kohle.....


----------



## TheDarkRose (13. Sep 2011)

Naja, dann würde ich mal selber googlen und probieren was du bis dato programmieren kannst. Bei konkreten Problemen wird dir sicher besser geholfen, aber einfach so etwas programmieren wird dir keiner.


----------



## nillehammer (13. Sep 2011)

Apache Commons Net (Apache Commons Net - Overview) bietet Funktionalität für die Programmierung von Basisprotokollen, u.a. auch Telnet. So benutzt man es:
- Jar runterladen
- Das Jar dem Classpath/Buildpath hinzufügen
- Neue Instanz von TelnetClient erzeugen
- Die connect-Methode mit Hostname/IP als Parameter aufrufen
- Über getOutputstream den OutputStream holen, in den die Kommandos eingegeben werden
- Über getInputStream den InputStream holen, über den die Ausgabe ausgelesen werden kann.
- Wenn man fertig ist, disconnect aufrufen.

Doku ist leider nicht gut. Aber mit den API-Docs sollte man zurecht kommen, wenn man sich mit den Basisbegriffen (connect, disconnect, host, listener etc. auskennt).


----------



## ruffio1978 (14. Sep 2011)

Endlich mal ne gescheite antwort und nur Google ist dein Freund hilft eben nicht immer


----------



## ruffio1978 (14. Sep 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Naja, dann würde ich mal selber googlen und probieren was du bis dato programmieren kannst. Bei konkreten Problemen wird dir sicher besser geholfen, aber einfach so etwas programmieren wird dir keiner.



du spürst wahrscheinlich auch immer diesen druck .......****klug s*********klug s******** ups es ist schon wieder passiert (Naja, dann würde ich mal selber googlen und probieren was du bis dato programmieren kannst.)

Man, man, man, bin ich froh das ich nicht nur so Antworten bekommen hab :gaen: ueh:
ich habe um Hilfe gebeten nicht um eine Lösung.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2011)

du kannst dich über die Antworten ja innerlich ärgern, aber hier nur über andere herzuziehen, ist auch keine Art,
drei Antworten von dir in diesem Thread bisher, in jedem mehr oder weniger eine Beschwerde (bei insgesamt 4 Postings!),
überlege bitte nochmal deine Einstellung, das Thema steht kurz vor Schließung,
eh fraglich ob dir so noch jemand helfen will


----------



## ruffio1978 (14. Sep 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> du kannst dich über die Antworten ja innerlich ärgern, aber hier nur über andere herzuziehen, ist auch keine Art,
> drei Antworten von dir in diesem Thread bisher, in jedem mehr oder weniger eine Beschwerde (bei insgesamt 4 Postings!),
> überlege bitte nochmal deine Einstellung, das Thema steht kurz vor Schließung,
> eh fraglich ob dir so noch jemand helfen will



Ist ja schön und gut aber:

*Was zahlst du?* ist eine Provokation und keine Antwort auf meine frage.
Und die zweite Antwort von TheDarkRose war auch nicht besser *sorry*.
Da werde ich mich doch mal dazu äußern dürfen?

Außerdem darfst du den Thread gerne schließen, den die einzige gescheite Antwort hat mir bereits geholfen hier nochmal *Danke* an *nillehammer*

Und *Entschuldigung* an *SlaterB* ich wollte deine Gefühle nicht verletzten.

Und mal so als Anmerkung ich werde nicht damit anfangen mich innerlich zu ärgern dafür ist das leben zu kurz....raus damit und gut ist


----------

